# Cactus Bangle - Completed Project



## BangleGuy (Jun 16, 2012)

I snuck out of the house today and got a little lathe time to work on a new bangle concept. I bought a Cholla cactus blank from Shadetree here on WoodBarter ( http://woodbarter.com/showthread.php?tid=1958 ) and am working on making a bangle using this pot call blank. I was able to get two bangle blanks from the one alumilite puck. Here is my progress so far:

[attachment=6804][attachment=6805]


Boring the ID to size:
[attachment=6806]

All glued up (after 6 hours cure):
[attachment=6807]

A few voids that I will need to fill with CA:
[attachment=6808]

More to come tomorrow (hopefully!)


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 16, 2012)

*RE: Cactus Bangle - The Next Frontier*

Thats gonna be cool. How does the alumilite turn? I havnt messed with any cast blanks.


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 17, 2012)

*RE: Cactus Bangle - The Next Frontier*

I think you're on to something there! Very cool and unique! I really like the organic look


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 17, 2012)

*RE: Cactus Bangle - The Next Frontier*

Thats going to be awesome Eric ! Cant wait to see the final product. 
Scott


----------



## EricJS (Jun 17, 2012)

*RE: Cactus Bangle - The Next Frontier*



BassBlaster said:


> Thats gonna be cool. How does the alumilite turn? I havnt messed with any cast blanks.



All alumilite turns like butter. I've turned dozens of worthless wood blanks with it. It's the only non-wood material that I like to turn.

Awesome bangle, Eric!


----------



## chippin-in (Jun 17, 2012)

*RE: Cactus Bangle - The Next Frontier*

Thats downright cool lookin. Looks like snakeskin to me. Great work.

Robert


----------



## BangleGuy (Jun 17, 2012)

*RE: Cactus Bangle - The Next Frontier*



BassBlaster said:


> Thats gonna be cool. How does the alumilite turn? I havnt messed with any cast blanks.



No luck getting to the lathe just yet today, maybe this evening! The Alumilite is a breeze to turn, and now that I have cut into the piece, it is mostly Cholla so turning is easy.

I am going to look into solid Alumilite colors as this blue is somewhat transparent and I can see all the way through to the underlying bangle core in a few places. Not terrible, just a little undesirable IMHO.

Happy Fathers Day everyone!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 17, 2012)

*RE: Cactus Bangle - The Next Frontier*



BangleGuy said:


> BassBlaster said:
> 
> 
> > Thats gonna be cool. How does the alumilite turn? I havnt messed with any cast blanks.
> ...



Eric;
When making a pen, we deal with that transparency by "reverse painting" the blank - or in other words painting the inside of the hole. Before you glue it, paint the inside diameter of the alumilite blank with a black paint. Testors enamel is what I usually use. Different colors will create different their own looks. You have the other half of that blank so give it a go.
Scott


----------



## BangleGuy (Jun 17, 2012)

*RE: Cactus Bangle - The Next Frontier*



NYWoodturner said:


> BangleGuy said:
> 
> 
> > BassBlaster said:
> ...




Ah! Thanks for the great tip! I will try it on the other half :)


----------



## BangleGuy (Jun 17, 2012)

*RE: Cactus Bangle - The Next Frontier*

I got some time in the shop this evening and finished up the Cholla bangle. Thanks for looking! Eric
[attachment=6839][attachment=6840]


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 18, 2012)

*RE: Cactus Bangle - The Next Frontier*



BangleGuy said:


> I got some time in the shop this evening and finished up the Cholla bangle. Thanks for looking! Eric



Man that is sweet ! Your photography skills impress as well. Do you use a light box ?


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 18, 2012)

*RE: Cactus Bangle - The Next Frontier*

I think I need some of that stuff to make some grips out of. That's crazy cool lookin stuff! And that bangle came sweet!!!!


----------



## justturnin (Jun 18, 2012)

Wow. That is great.


----------



## brown down (Jun 18, 2012)

thats awesome!


----------

